# Pittsburgh area training



## cjhummel (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello,

Anyone have any experience with PA Martial Arts Academy in Bridgeville, PA?  They seem to offer a great schedule for my rotating shifts and aren't expensive (classes 6 days a week, $125 for 6 weeks).

I recently started private lessons (for sport/hobby) in Washington but now realize one 50-minute lesson a week (including warmup) is a waste of $ because I can't get proficient at anything, without any practice during the week--and my place doesn't include any other classes unless I pay for them additionally.  Suffice to say, I feel like an idiot for spending $45/session, $180/month and I could learn more from a $45 dvd set at home in that amount of time!  My bad for not doing my homework 1st.

Any other places you recommend south of Pgh??  Bridgeville is the farthest I can commute.


----------



## Dit Da Dave (Jun 3, 2012)

What are you looking to train in? (ex. boxing, karate, ect...)


----------

